# A jazz arrangement



## Rob (Mar 9, 2013)

hi, I've been requested to do a couple arrangements of pieces of mine for a jazz ensemble that's going to perform them next month, and I decided that one could be "Through your eyes", that some of you may have heard in its piano/strings incarnation... now, as a comparison, I'm posting the big band version. It's by no means a polished mockup, I'm just sending it to the conductor along with the score/parts to give him an idea of what it will sound like, but I'd welcome comments on the arrangement...

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/ThroughYourEyes-BB.mp3 (www.robertosoggetti.com/ThroughYourEyes-BB.mp3)


----------



## christianhowes (Mar 9, 2013)

Great arrangement, I'm excited to hear the live version!

Cheers


----------



## Rob (Mar 9, 2013)

thank you, Christian! Should they do a recording I'll post it here...


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice, Rob! I have listened to it earlier but forgot to post my mind.... . I like it!


----------



## ryans (Mar 9, 2013)

Great stuff.

Ryan


----------



## Rob (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks to both of you, Gunther and Ryan... I was afraid it'd have sounded too triadic, too classical. You didn't have this impression, didn't you...


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 9, 2013)

Rob, this is pure genius. I'm blown away- the composition-the mockup. Really something.

What libraries did you use?


----------



## Rob (Mar 9, 2013)

artsoundz @ 9th March 2013 said:


> Rob, this is pure genius. I'm blown away- the composition-the mockup. Really something.
> 
> What libraries did you use?



wow Art, remember me to offer you a beer next time we meet!
soprano is from wivi, as two of the four trumpets and two tbones, the alto, tenor and bari are samplemodeling, as are the two remaining trumpets, first trombone anf french horn. Guitar is Kontakt jazz guit and bass is also from K4 lilrary, piano eastwest Steinway, drums mostly Superior2 with some Garritan jabb drums o-[][]-o


----------



## impressions (Mar 9, 2013)

wow, really good one rob, did i hear a tribute to red clay arrangements, about in the middle?
a new jazz sound like turner but also old school sounds.. triadish? not at all!


----------



## Gerald (Mar 9, 2013)

wow! great track, Congrats!
Gerald


----------



## Rob (Mar 9, 2013)

impressions @ 9th March 2013 said:


> wow, really good one rob, did i hear a tribute to red clay arrangements, about in the middle?
> a new jazz sound like turner but also old school sounds.. triadish? not at all!



Thank you impressions, red clay? Not intentionally, but of course I still love the sound of the 70s and the blends of jazz and rock...


@Gerald thanks for listening!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 9, 2013)

wow. nice tune & arrangement. it just kept going and going. in a good way. :D 
reminded me a bit of a big band arrangement of one of those brian blade fellowship tunes. really nice.


----------



## KEnK (Mar 10, 2013)

Excellent piece Rob-

You've become one of my favorite composer at VI.
Some of your voicings remind me of Gil Evans.
Love how that sax line sort of unexpectedly changes the feel.

Was the Trumpet solo Samplmodeling?
If it was wivi- I'll have to get it

I always enjoy hearing your stuff...

k


----------



## Rob (Mar 10, 2013)

StraightAheadSamples @ 10th March 2013 said:


> wow. nice tune & arrangement. it just kept going and going. in a good way. :D
> reminded me a bit of a big band arrangement of one of those brian blade fellowship tunes. really nice.



Trey, thanks a lot, Brian Blade is one of my favourite drummers/musicians. I recently heard him live with the Shorter quartet, wow...


----------



## Rob (Mar 10, 2013)

KEnK @ 10th March 2013 said:


> Excellent piece Rob-
> 
> You've become one of my favorite composer at VI.
> Some of your voicings remind me of Gil Evans.
> ...



Kenk, thank you very much, Gil Evans is one of my references... yeah trumpet solo is samplemodeling. I haven't worked on it, since my purpose wasn't to produce a refined performance, but the sm trumpet is so good that it does sound live anyway...
thanks again for your kindness


----------



## G-Sun (Mar 14, 2013)

Great composition and really good sounding mockup!


----------



## Rob (Mar 15, 2013)

G-Sun @ 14th March 2013 said:


> Great composition and really good sounding mockup!



G-Sun, thank you!


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Rob,

great writing and also a great way to communicate with the band, especially if you are sending both the mockup and the score/parts.

As you ask for comments on the arrangement, I try to find something with potential for minor improvement:

There are two 3/4 passages where the perc sounds quite like a metronome. And you'd need a monster player for solo trumpet to keep up with the dynamics in your mockup. Certainly he'd need to work the mic or the help of the sound engineer in order to achieve that.

Other than that, just great.


----------



## Rob (Mar 15, 2013)

Hannes_F @ 15th March 2013 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> great writing and also a great way to communicate with the band, especially if you are sending both the mockup and the score/parts.



hi Hannes, thank you, yes I usually do this to prevent musicians from giving too funny interpretations of my music...  



> As you ask for comments on the arrangement, I try to find something with potential for minor improvement:
> 
> There are two 3/4 passages where the perc sounds quite like a metronome.



:D I think you mean the sidestick... it does sound like a metronome, but that's its sound... and in the end this is just a guide



> And you'd need a monster player for solo trumpet to keep up with the dynamics in your mockup. Certainly he'd need to work the mic or the help of the sound engineer in order to achieve that.
> 
> Other than that, just great.



that's what mics were created for  Seriously, it shouldn't be a problem, I could write "sul mic" in the trumpet part though... :D 
thank you Hannes for your observations


----------



## Stefano Lucato (Mar 19, 2013)

.
Ciao.. G E N I O !!!!!  

Rob.. I love the way you play, you write, you arrange and you feel the music.

Stefano
.


----------



## Eric (Mar 20, 2013)

Rob, this is beautiful. Truly a pleasure to listen to!

I really like the texture of soprano playing the melody, along with the guitar, lovely! Though I'm sure you must be on this already, I'd consult with the band director on which chair in your sax section will be playing your soprano part. Tenor 2 might be your best option for sectional flexibility, but you're looking for the best soprano player in the section as opposed to anything else, considering the importance of that instrument in your arrangement.

I'd consider asking your bari player to play bass clarinet instead. You needn't change your arrangement, unless you want to be nice and transpose the part - it's been a while, can't recall the keys those instruments play in offhand. I only suggest because I hear the bass clarinet complimenting your soprano and guitar voices nicely.

Also, if you haven't done so already, it might pay dividends for you to be rather specific with your piano and guitar scores, regarding when to comp and when to lay out, as they both play prominent roles in your arrangement.

Thank you for sharing, congrats on this wonderful arrangement; I wish you a fantastic performance!


----------



## Rob (Mar 20, 2013)

Stefano Lucato @ 20th March 2013 said:


> .
> Ciao.. G E N I O !!!!!
> 
> Rob.. I love the way you play, you write, you arrange and you feel the music.
> ...



guarda che sei tu il genietto...
thanks a lot Stefano!


----------



## Rob (Mar 20, 2013)

Eric @ 20th March 2013 said:


> Rob, this is beautiful. Truly a pleasure to listen to!
> 
> I really like the texture of soprano playing the melody, along with the guitar, lovely! Though I'm sure you must be on this already, I'd consult with the band director on which chair in your sax section will be playing your soprano part. Tenor 2 might be your best option for sectional flexibility, but you're looking for the best soprano player in the section as opposed to anything else, considering the importance of that instrument in your arrangement.



than you very much, Eric! I was being already advised by the conductor about who was best at what instrument, so I've assigned the soprano part to (hopefully) the right performer...  



> I'd consider asking your bari player to play bass clarinet instead. You needn't change your arrangement, unless you want to be nice and transpose the part - it's been a while, can't recall the keys those instruments play in offhand. I only suggest because I hear the bass clarinet complimenting your soprano and guitar voices nicely.



this might be a good idea, I'm going to ask the conductor...



> Also, if you haven't done so already, it might pay dividends for you to be rather specific with your piano and guitar scores, regarding when to comp and when to lay out, as they both play prominent roles in your arrangement.



right, already done of course...



> Thank you for sharing, congrats on this wonderful arrangement; I wish you a fantastic performance!



thanks again, I hope it will be played well...


----------

